# Choosing a first bike



## skcuf (Jul 26, 2011)

Hello everyone. I've got a question that has been answered before, but it is altered slightly. I am currently in the market for a road bike (obviously) and had a few questions about this.

1. I am currently riding a Diamondback Sorrento with 1.95 road tires. How much of a difference am I going to notice when I switch over to a road bike? Will the road bike and its less tire resistance offer me the ability for more distance and power over what I currently can do immediately? I would like to be able to commute to work and save some gas, it is about 12 miles.

2. This Diamondback is the best bike I have ever ridden. When I upgrade will I notice a large difference in the quality of the components? And with this question would it be beneficial for me to get better components, or is it all going to basically be the same for me?

3. My LBS is a store run by mennonites so I am not sure what their policy is with test rides and such. I do know that if they allow test rides then I am going to have to carry any bike about 200 yards because they live down a road paved with rocks about 2" in size. If they do allow it, however, how long of a test ride should I take? Should I just go about a mile round trip? Or is that even more than I would need to do.

4. My LBS is a dealer of Raleigh and Giant bikes. With this knowledge I have been looking at 4 bikes. The Giant Defy 3, Giant Rapid 2, Raleigh Revenio 1.0 and Raleigh Revenio 2.0. I am leaning towards the Revenio 2.0 at the moment but haven't found a whole lot of info about its quality as a bike. All I can really see as a difference between the Revenio 1.0 and 2.0 are the components, which is why I posed the question of me noticing the difference. Should I go for the 2.0 or would the 1.0 be a decent bike that will last me years with good care?

I am probably going to the store after work to look and hopefully test ride some bikes. I can't wait to hear what everyone has to say. Thanks in advance for all the advice .


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

My thoughts...

First thing I think you need to do is decide if you want a hybrid or drop bar bike. If you're intending on using the bike for commuting short distances on paved roads, I'd probably advise you to get a set of road worthy tires for your Sorrento and use it until you decide on the type of bike you want next. But given your uses (assuming they won't extend to longer rides) and if you simply want a new bike, I'd suggest a hybrid. 

As far as shops policies on test rides, my advice is if they don't allow them, go find a LBS that will because they don't care or understand enough about the bike buying process to see the importance in test rides. If they do allow them, stay out long enough to put the bike through its paces, focusing on fit/ feel, ride and handling, along with control placement/ shifting and braking. This process will also help answer your question re: component quality and any discernable differences, but if you maintain the bike most components last a long time. 

Lastly, without knowing your fitness level, terrain, the general condition of your current bike (among other factors), it's near impossible to tell you that a hybrid or drop bar bike will offer you the ability to travel further with more power over what you can now accomplish, but I'd lean towards saying probably not. Maybe a difference of a few pounds between two bikes with some hills in your 12 mile commute would make a measureable difference in speed, but more times than not, the real limiting factor is the motor (you).


----------



## skcuf (Jul 26, 2011)

I already have gotten myself some road tires for the Sorrento. I couldn't stand the buzzing sound the knobbies made. Plus these road tires are much more efficient.

I had been mulling over the hybrid or drop bar question for a good while and had mainly decided on drop bars. From what I have seen drop bars seem to be more of a fit for me and my use. That is why three of the four bikes listed were drop bar bikes. But the reason I was looking at the Rapid 2 was in part because of the components the bike offers. 

The store would charge $818 for a 2011 Rapid 2, or $733 for a 2011 Revenio 2.0. Are these prices pretty comparable to other stores? I would have to travel 50+ miles in any direction to get to another store so I have no comparison as of yet.


----------



## Smoke2 (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm feeling in the same boat. Just got back into riding after a very long time. I've got a Diamondback Ascent...Luv it, great for dirt roads rugged and I feel safe with it under me. On paved roads I feel like a slugg though. Debating if I want to get into more road riding and get a road bike. Doubt that I'll be doing more than recreational riding but ya never know.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

skcuf said:


> I already have gotten myself some road tires for the Sorrento. I couldn't stand the buzzing sound the knobbies made. Plus these road tires are much more efficient.
> 
> I had been mulling over the hybrid or drop bar question for a good while and had mainly decided on drop bars. From what I have seen drop bars seem to be more of a fit for me and my use. That is why three of the four bikes listed were drop bar bikes. But the reason I was looking at the Rapid 2 was in part because of the components the bike offers.
> 
> The store would charge $818 for a 2011 Rapid 2, or $733 for a 2011 Revenio 2.0. Are these prices pretty comparable to other stores? I would have to travel 50+ miles in any direction to get to another store so I have no comparison as of yet.


My advice is to not fret over components until you decide on the type of bike. After that, price range, comparison shopping (specs of bikes of interest and checking out bike shops), test rides, then deciding from there.

With your stated use, I'm not sure why you think a drop bar bike is more of a fit for you, but it's your money and your choice. Either type will do a 12 mile commute, but hybrids are somewhat easieer to fit and (generally) cost less. I'd suggest a drop bar bike if you were planning on riding longer distances (30+ miles). 

If you only have a couple of bike shops in your area, you're left with the decision to buy local (and reap the advantage of convenience) or call other locations to check their prices. Most I've dealt with quote prices over the phone. Just keep in mind that there's more to a bike shop than the purchase. Reputation and level of service matters both pre and post purchase. 

The problem I see for you is that you'd have to travel some distance to check the other shops out. But a phone call and asking questions like if they allow test rides (out on the road) and what a bike fit entails will give you some idea.


----------



## skcuf (Jul 26, 2011)

Okay thank you. That helps a lot. I was planning on making the commute back to my house from my apartment at school when I go up there in 2 or 3 weeks but I don't know if I will be able to do that this year or not. That is a 50 mile ride which was one of that deciding factors in drop bars.

So say my decision is now a giant rapid, assuming a test ride went all good. The store has one Rapid 3 in stock that is my size which is a 2010. I believe it has 700 X 28 tires on it. I like to ride rails to trails with my girlfriend and was wondering if I would be able to take that bike on there? The plan was to just take the mountain bike if I got a full drop bar road bike, but if this bike can handle rails to trails then I would obviously prefer to use it.

The trail I am talking about does have a paved section, but after awhile it turns to a clay with small gravel. I'm sure people on here have seen rails to trails before. I apologize for asking so many questions but as a college kid my funds are limited and I would like to be sure about my purchase before I make a commitment. Again thank you for all your help . I haven't found anyone to talk to about this type of stuff before this and it is great actually having my questions answered.


----------



## davelikestoplay (May 27, 2010)

50 miles is a lot for a hybrid. I find after 25-30 I get uncomfortable riding my hybrid. Hence I will be buying a drop bar road bike soon.


----------



## bdok (Jun 21, 2011)

@skcuf...think you really need to decide what you realistically want to use the bike for. A 12 mile commute on your current bike is no problem and you would not gain much with a new bike (hybrid or road).

A 50 mile ride is entirely different. If you are only considering doing the 50 mile ride to save gas, you are heading down a long road to payback. Figure out your current cost by car for the 50 mile trip (maybe $8) times number of trips that would be eliminated by using the bike (figure in weather and the times you have to bring more than you can carry on your bike). Now compare that to the cost of the bike & gear (shorts, pedals, shoes, maintenance, etc.).

As far as rails for trails, the Rapid could probably handle that just fine, but so can your current bike. Also factor in the speed your girlfriend is going to ride. I'd imagine you are not going to be going too fast (I could be wrong) and maybe your current bike is going to do a fine job.

On last thing...the 1.95 "road" tire you have on your current bike could be changed. Not sure how much it matters, but you could get a 1.5 with maybe 80psi instead of the 1.95 with a max around 60psi. I really don't know how much that would help. Maybe some other more experienced riders could help you out with tire selection.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

One other thing to consider is that if you buy from teh shop that is far away, you'll have to go there to get your free tune up and any additional free services they may offer with the purchase of a bike. 

1 mile isn't very far for a test ride. When I bought my ride, I took out rides for about an hr. Took them all around, including some hills.


----------



## skcuf (Jul 26, 2011)

I wasn't aware that I could put smaller tires on my bike than what I have. I guess that's something to look into as well. Thanks for that tip .

As for the gas issue, a round trip from my apartment to my house costs approximately $22 right now with gas prices. I am driving a '94 jeep cherokee. It's a gas hog. So it wouldn't take many trips of that length to make it worth while. However, the jeep isn't mine and after these 3 weeks I will no longer have use of it, thus needing an alternative mode of transportation. The gas saving isn't meant for the 50 mile trip either. The 24 mile round trip I drive each day is where I would be saving the money. Each day I made this ride I would be saving around $5.

I live in central Pennsylvania. I don't know if anyone else is from here or has been near here but it isn't flat. Every day when I ride I do extreme hills. After doing research I figured it would be better to buy a road bike due to the weight difference between a road bike and my mountain bike, have better components, and have tires that weren't as fat.

Am I mistaken in my want for a road bike? I just figured since I do all of my riding on the road then that would make more sense for me to buy. The only reason I currently have the Sorrento is because my brother upgraded his mountain bike and gave me a good deal on it.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

skcuf said:


> I live in central Pennsylvania. I don't know if anyone else is from here or has been near here but it isn't flat. Every day when I ride I do extreme hills. After doing research I figured it would be better to buy a road bike due to the weight difference between a road bike and my mountain bike, have better components, and have tires that weren't as fat.
> 
> *Am I mistaken in my want for a road bike?* I just figured since I do all of my riding on the road then that would make more sense for me to buy. The only reason I currently have the Sorrento is because my brother upgraded his mountain bike and gave me a good deal on it.


FWIW, hybrids are road bikes too. They just happen to have flat (rather than drop) bars. And yes, that's an oversimplification, but the point is, (as others have mentioned) you _could _do your commutes on either, but after 20+ miles chances are you're not going to be real happy on the hybrid, because unless you get bar ends, there's only one hand position (and only 2 with bar ends), whereas drop bar bikes offer several (tops, hoods, bends, hooks, drops), thus minimizing pressure on your hands. 

As far as weight and hills, how much difference you see/ feel (if any) will depend on a number of factors. IME all else being equal (rider fitness/ gearing) a couple of pounds is going to make next to no difference (I live in hilly terrain as well). Chances are, with either the hybrid or drop bar bike you'll end up appreciably lighter than with the MTB, so you'll gain a little there, but I'd suggest NOT deciding on either bike based solely on that criteria. Rather, base it on how you intend to use the bike the majority of the time, for the foreseeable future.


----------



## skcuf (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks for all the input. I think I should be able to decide after one more question. How much easier do clipless pedals make riding as opposed to flat pedals? I understand the concept of 360 degree power as opposed to only about 200 degrees but does this make riding less tiring on your body, or just increase the speed? I have been wondering about this for awhile and these will most likely be the first upgrade I do to a bike.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

skcuf said:


> Thanks for all the input. I think I should be able to decide after one more question. How much easier do clipless pedals make riding as opposed to flat pedals? I understand the concept of 360 degree power as opposed to only about 200 degrees but does this make riding less tiring on your body, or just increase the speed? I have been wondering about this for awhile and these will most likely be the first upgrade I do to a bike.


First off, perish the thought of generating power through the entire pedal stroke. Almost no one 'pulls up', so 360 degrees of power simply doesn't happen. But that's not to say that clipless pedals don't offer any advantages, IMO/E they do.

Most pedal systems allow for some float, and for most cyclists this builds a little forgivness into the system, minimizing stress on the knees because almost everyone has some 'anomaly' to their pedal stroke. Also, the cleat and pedals offer a very secure connection, which (albeit minimally) do tend to boost performance. But maybe more importantly, because the better clipless shoes have very stiff soles (thus less flex) your more apt to experience foot comfort - especially on longer rides.

Of course (as with most things), the devil's in the details, so proper cleat placement is important and (to a large extent) will dictate how well the system will perform. Given that cleat set up is an integral part of bike fit, ideally you'll be settled on a pedal system when your bike fit is scheduled and incorporate its set up into the fitting.


----------

